# Mast Crop Report



## MCBUCK (Jul 9, 2007)

Has any one heard or seen any type of mast crop "failure"?
Just fromthe looks of things on my property near Johns WMA, there are no AN I MEAN NO acorn buds to be seen any where.  Good if your land is planted but.........
How is every one elses' property looking?


----------



## debo (Jul 9, 2007)

My father in-law lost a big oak in his yard last week in a storm, and it was loaded down with acorns. I also found some little green muskadimes that had already dropped in North Walker County.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jul 9, 2007)

A brisk wind in connection with a thunderstorm blew down a great many small limbs last week.  Close examination revealed numerous Red Oak acorns.  Most seemed to be on Southern Red Oak.  Be reminded that the Red Oaks were polinated in the spring of 2006 when weather was not a factor.

I examined many White Oak limbs but not a single acorn.

Not good news for the N. GA mountains.


----------



## hunter_58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Vernon Holt said:


> I examined many White Oak limbs but not a single acorn.
> 
> Not good news for the N. GA mountains.



Nope, not good news at all!!!!!!
I hate to see it, I dont think people realize how much this could hurt our deer herd.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 9, 2007)

Ive seen acorns, muscadines, and persimmons on plenty of trees already...


----------



## O-Country (Jul 9, 2007)

Talked with Ga. Forestry the other day ,he said that the white oaks above eather 23 or 26 houndred feet were producing and that the red oaks make the year before and that we would not see the effect to them until next year.Talked to A frend in Raburn co., he  said he had white oaks in his yard.


----------



## carabrook (Jul 9, 2007)

saw green acorns floating in our creek this morning, dont know what made them fall so early but there was a bunch of them


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jul 9, 2007)

I have seen a good many red oaks, pin oaks and water oaks.  Haven't found any white oaks yet.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 16, 2007)

I could be wrong , but I think the worst of the Easter frost was in Northwest Ga. , or at least that is where the White oaks were hurt the most.  I go to church with a forester, and according to what he says, the mountains east of Murray county faired a little better ( may be above 2500ft ) but the areas in the valleys between , say the Alabama line and Ellijay took a pretty hard hit.  I know I have seen very very few, if any White Oak acorns, and little if any red oaks.  We have plenty of plantings on our lease to sustain _our herd_, and I can't help but to think that will help our hunting.  The deer will have to come to us for food.  But what will that hold for the surrounding areas ??  Higher harvest rate cause he deer are having to move ?? Lower body rates ?  
Some of these other areas will have acorns ( Athens, Dacula, and north-east Ga.) But I think the Conasauga River basin may be in for a long winter, concerning the deer herd.


----------



## DS7418 (Jul 17, 2007)

All the acorns I have found are "high" up on Cohutta WMA. The deer are still enjoying the fields below the mountain ranges (private land)..
 The bears will be higher up this fall for sure..


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 17, 2007)

DS7418 said:


> All the acorns I have found are "high" up on Cohutta WMA. The deer are still enjoying the fields below the mountain ranges (private land)..
> The bears will be higher up this fall for sure..



I'm hearing the same thing.  Go high for acorns.  I live in Chats. too. My lease is in Whitfield Co. though and we have no sign of a nut to be found !!  Have you been up to the Brayfields or Lackey Knob//Nebow area any ?


----------



## Hunter922 (Jul 29, 2007)

I have a Bow only piece of property in Paulding. We looked last week and we have red oak acorns and two medium sized white oaks that have sparce acorns in the canopy and 2 trees loaded with persimmons. Our property in Talorsville has multiple Red oaks with acorns as well as grapes galore. I have looked at other property with friends that is marginal to good. The property we hunt in Newton county is bare I have seen no acorns and our grapes are well past where thay should be. If it is like last year all of our grapes will be on the ground before the Bow opener..


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jul 29, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> Ive seen acorns, muscadines, and persimmons on plenty of trees already...



Same thing i was seeing yesterday in Oglethorpe County..........


----------



## DS7418 (Jul 29, 2007)

MCBUCK said:


> I'm hearing the same thing.  Go high for acorns.  I live in Chats. too. My lease is in Whitfield Co. though and we have no sign of a nut to be found !!  Have you been up to the Brayfields or Lackey Knob//Nebow area any ?




 Nope,, just up on Windy Gap area


----------



## Gunner308 (Jul 30, 2007)

Yesterday went to do a little scouting and to my suprise every white oak I came across didnt have a single acorn. The red oaks however have a few, but not enough to keep the deer up this winter. This is the worst mast production I've seen in a decade at least. I guess I'm gonna have to start plowing all the mountain side logging roads to plant pretty soon before the deer start roaming off the property looking for food.


----------

